# All dialects: here/there



## Hemza

Hello everyone,

How do you say in your dialect(s) here/there?

*Here*:
In Morocco, it's "*hna/hnaaya/hoon*" (the latter is typical used by 7assania speakers).
In Hijazi, it's "*hina*".

*There*:
Moroccan: *thamma/tamma*.
Hijazi: *Hinaak*


----------



## tounsi51

Tunisian Arabic

Here
- hné هنا

There
- fam/tham/thamma/famika فم//ثم

I am adding over there
- ghadi/ghadika غادي / غاديكا


----------



## Ectab

In Iraqi Arabic, Here is:
hnaa, hnaaya.
hnaaya would mean something like" this area" "this side"

there is:
hnaak, hnaaka,


----------



## apricots

In PA:

here: hoon/hoona/hoone/haan
there: hunaak/hunaake/ghaad

Hoon and hunaak are the common urban words.

and for there/here it is: hayy + pronoun هيـ hayyo there it is, hayyni here I am etc.


----------



## Hemza

Thanks you all for your input. Of course, the thread is still widely open (if mods like) for further replies .


----------



## Ghabi

@Hemza can you use _thamma_ in a sentence? For example, can you use it for "there is a man in the house", as we do in fuS7a?

@tounsi51 can you use _ghadi_ in a sentence? I suppose it's like "yonder" in old-fashioned English?


----------



## momai

The pan-syrian words are :
here =hoon
there=honiik
others :
here=hawne,haane,hoone 
there=hawnik ,honiike,ghaad,ghaadine


----------



## Hemza

Ghabi said:


> @Hemza can you use _thamma_ in a sentence? For example, can you use it for "there is a man in the house", as we do in fuS7a?



For "there is", "ثما" wouldn't be used.
"Main" Moroccan= كاين (a kind of فاعل of كان) also used in Algeria.
7assaania= في

Thus your sentence would be translated as "*كاين *راجل في الدار" and in 7assaania, *في *راجل في الدار/الخيمة ("khayma" is synonymous with "daar" in the South because Bedouinish speech rules there  ).


To everyone, by the way, sorry if I was ambiguous, I didn't asked for "there is" but rather for "there" as with "over there" ("là bas" in French).

ثما in Morocco means "there" so in this aspect, it differs a little bit from the Tunisian use but it's still very close. You can also hear من ثما which means "from here", used as a kind of transition or filler between two things
ie: قال لي بان جاي اليوم و ما جاش. من ثما ما عودت شفته (He told me he would come today and he didn't. From here, I never saw him again). 

PS: I hope there isn't too much information and it's not too confusing.

@tounsi51 : I remember that I've heard a Tunisian in my university once saying "hooni". Do you know it?


----------



## elroy

apricots said:


> here: hoon/hoona/hoone/haan
> there: hunaak/hunaake/ghaad


 For "here: I've heard "hōni" but I don't think I've ever heard "hōne."  Also, I think some people say "hāna."
For "there": There's also "ghāDe."


----------



## tounsi51

Ghabi said:


> @Hemza can you use _thamma_ in a sentence? For example, can you use it for "there is a man in the house", as we do in fuS7a?
> 
> @tounsi51 can you use _ghadi_ in a sentence? I suppose it's like "yonder" in old-fashioned English?



Yeah it's yonder or over there and in we can translate in French by "la-bas"

حطه لغادي = put it over there (a bit far)
حطه فم = put it there (close by)

To say "there is" we use ثما / فما


----------



## Zoghbi

Algeria (mostly used):
here: هنا
There: الهيهة or ثمّة.

A lot of extended or reduced variants exists with each ones: hnaya, hna huwin, elheih, elheik, elhehatin, themm, themmak(i), themmati, thamma itik, thamma itin, etc...
غادي and هون are rarer.


----------



## I.K.S.

In addition to what has been said about "there" ,we also say: Lheeh ,temm,Temmakin ,and other variants rarely used like H'nak ,temmakiniat ...


Hemza said:


> ("khayma" is synonymous with "daar" in the South because Bedouinish speech rules there  ).


Not only in the south ,this usage still exists in the west ,including some rural spots in casablanca .


----------



## Hemza

Zoghbi said:


> There: الهيهة



I completely forgot about this one, I almost never use it that's why but it's widespread in Morocco too.



إتحادية قبائل الشاوية said:


> Not only in the south ,this usage still exists in the west ,including some rural spots in casablanca .



Thanks, I didn't know .


----------



## Aloulu

Hemza said:


> Thus your sentence would be translated as "*كاين *راجل في الدار" and in 7assaania, *في *راجل في الدار/الخيمة ("khayma" is synonymous with "daar" in the South because Bedouinish speech rules there  ).



Reminds me of Libyan where they say "7ousha" all the time instead of "dar" as we Tunisians do.



Hemza said:


> @tounsi51 : I remember that I've heard a Tunisian in my university once saying "hooni". Do you know it?



"Honi" is typically used in Tunis the capital only. So he must he been from there or having lived there for quite some time. All other cities and regions we used "hna" or some variation of it for "here".


----------



## Ghabi

tounsi51 said:


> To say "there is" we use ثما / فما


So we can say ثما راجل في الدار?


----------



## tounsi51

Ghabi said:


> So we can say ثما راجل في الدار?



Yes this is what we say


----------



## Hemza

Aloulu said:


> Reminds me of Libyan where they say "7ousha" all the time instead of "dar" as we Tunisians do.



Do Libyans live in yards?  (joking).



> "Honi" is typically used in Tunis the capital only. So he must he been from there or having lived there for quite some time. All other cities and regions we used "hna" or some variation of it for "here".



Thanks . Yes, he's from Tunis.


----------



## tounsi51

In South Tunisia, 7oush is also the word for 'dar'


----------



## Startinov

Hemza said:


> *There*:
> Moroccan: *thamma/tamma*.



لهيه / لهيهة


----------



## Golden-Rose

elroy said:


> For "here: I've heard "hōni" but I don't think I've ever heard "hōne."  Also, I think some people say "hāna."
> For "there": There's also "ghāDe."



What about هين ?
I know a Ghazzawi that always uses it.


----------

